# I wanted to murder my dog when...



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

...I came home to the trash completely destroyed and strewn all over my house, and even in my bed. (today) Your turn.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> ...I came home to the trash completely destroyed and strewn all over my house, and even in my bed. (today) Your turn.


They have crates for dogs like that
Rik Wolterbeek


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> ...I came home to the trash completely destroyed and strewn all over my house, and even in my bed. (today) Your turn.


Management! ;-)

There's a dog who was left (1) with plenty of energy and (2) freedom of the house, with (3) trash available to him .... all three things readily changeable. 

Not being confrontational! :lol: Just saying that drivey dogs may require management of the environment.

An ounce of prevention, etc., etc. ....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

When I locked my puppy out in the yard so he crashed through the window and did the same thing to my garbage.
Unfortunately, I knew I was going to be gone too long to leave him in a crate (I was gone 12+ hours), so the yard seemed to be a feasible option.
Next time, I'll clean a crate vs. paying $500 for a new window and cleaning up diapers off my floor.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> When I locked my puppy out in the yard so he crashed through the window and did the same thing to my
> garbage. ... .


Well, you just have very-high-value garbage. :lol:



ETA

Dice it up for marker rewards!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, high value garbage = nasty dirty diapers...

Definitely not THAT interested in training treats made from that *shudder* However, it has taught me to make sure to take the trash out more than once a day.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

reminds me of the day my wife went after my bouvier with a butcher knife. We both got home from work at the same time and opened the door to the house that I had just finished building four days prior.[-( The dog was sitting there at the door. Behind him was the 600 dollar crate we bought to prevent this problem with the latches bent to hell. Trash all over the house and the smell of death coming from the bedroom. I opened the bedroom door to find the brand new 200 dollar bed set in shreds. Underneath that was the brand new mattress covered in diarrhea. Next thing I know I am holding my wife back while she is slashing at the dog with a butchers knife screaming, and I quote "I am gonna kill that motherf***er!":evil: All the mean while the dog is barking at her like she is playing a game with him. The dog made it through the day. I think that is the moment in time when my wifes love for animals somewhat diminished. Just thought I'd share


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> ...I came home to the trash completely destroyed and strewn all over my house, and even in my bed. (today) Your turn.


Your dog didn't do that, I did.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> ...I came home to the trash completely destroyed and strewn all over my house, and even in my bed. (today) Your turn.


Maybe its time to just send him back to me. He seems like he's a huge pain in your ass in everyway.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

it was the dog who ate *strawberry shorcake* in 1986.......hard to explain a beheaded doll to a 4 year old.......

She got over it though.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Theres a reason why there are blonde stereotypes. First you juice yourself with the ecollar on a 120 setting and now you complain when your dog who according to you has been a PITA maniac since you got him trashes your house cause you left him alone with free rain to do what he wants. What did you think was gonna happen.:lol:](*,)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Seriously, are there some dogs that never grow out of this thing?

I have one - I just crate him when I leave and need to build some good dog pens. I have a good fenced back yard BUT the aluminum rain gutter - ripped apart, and a 10' piece of foundation drain was pulled out of the ground. And can't be left alone without digging some kind of hole.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Maybe its time to just send him back to me. He seems like he's a huge pain in your ass in everyway.


You beat me too it. I was just gonna suggest she drop him off with me at the club.
After all, I have these fancy things called runs and crates. :lol:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I learned the value of a crate from my first GSD, about 12 years ago. Left her out at 6 months; came home and the front door wouldn't open because she had pulled the carpet up starting at the dining room and ripped it all the way to the door. Learned that malis get bored quick 3 years ago when we left one unattended in the house for 10 minutes and came back in to a $200 orthopedic pillow torn to shreds. I was picking up "nerf" turds in the yard for days. Guess what I learned to do? If you said "Lock that SOB in a crate no matter how long you're gone", you're a winner. As a side note, I've learned that a 75 lb. mal is no match for a pissed off wife when it comes to her housewares.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

luckily he did not ingest something that could kill him, or maybe he did...


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Wrong dog. I would never leave that dog out.




todd pavlus said:


> Theres a reason why there are blonde stereotypes. First you juice yourself with the ecollar on a 120 setting and now you complain when your dog who according to you has been a PITA maniac since you got him trashes your house cause you left him alone with free rain to do what he wants. What did you think was gonna happen.:lol:](*,)


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

and I juiced myself on 127, not 120, get it right


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

One should learn the lessons from other idiots but I had to learn the hard way. 

No high drive dog, but a Fila Brasileiro and I'd forgotten to close the kitchen door before I went to work. When I entered the house through the garage door and came into the hall, I saw the debris, went up the stairs and found the rest, step by step!!!

This was the first and last time he did it!

The bane of my life at the moment is a 5-year old GSD but even though I "hit" him over the head with the saucepan I was holding when he lifted the rubbish bin, it doesn't stop him trying daily. The only stoppage is a locked door.

Some dogs suffer pain and still create havoc daily. His grandmother was the same and she was still alive at about 13 years - ye Gods, what am I in for??

But I love the little scavenger to bits......


----------



## Richard Russell (May 10, 2010)

Long story short, I left my GSD and all of his gear including his house over at my parents place because I was going to be out town for two days. Later that evening I received a phone call from the parents saying that (MR. Buds) the GSD bored a hole through the side of the house to get out. Sheet rock, insulation, particleboard, and vinyl siding no problem. They then placed him in his crate. That’s when he scratched through the bottom of the kennel ate the carpet. When he was satisfied with his level of destruction he then arched his back, lifting the kennel off the floor and Fred Flintstoned across the room. Mr. Buds sat the kennel down on a throw rug and proceeded to make fine work of that one. :-({|=


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

when I came home from work and found a husky dead and pulled halfway through two fence posts that were about 4 inches apart and bent around the dog.

Forced me to lie when my neighbor came over and asked if I had seen his dog that got loose, and had to put in a new post.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

...when shortly after losing Bandit, evil twin Beau decided to make his bid for higher rank. Jumped up on my bed right in front of me, giving me the stare down, and pissed on the bed. It was very deliberate. I am usualy very quiet and reserved, so I think my reaction took him enough by surprise that there wasn't a fight. I snatched him up by the nape and tail and tossed him out into the hallway, and went after him cursing and threatening to kill him right then and there. Surprised myself how far I could throw a 75lb shepherd... He never tested again... lol


----------

